# Hi my name is Paul VanDyck Jr.



## Paul VanDyck Jr. (Dec 28, 2016)

I love to knitting, crochet, and all types of arts and crafts. I love following patterns that work, And I also enjoy making my own patterns. One day I would love to have my own craft book out there Full of patterns that created.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Wellcome from Central Mexico.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome Paul to the KP family.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Paul, welcome to KP. I look forward to the publication of your book!


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome from Nebraska!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, from NJ

Do you have any easy crochet afghan patterns?
I enjoy making afghans for Project Linus.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

welcome from Pennsylvania,would like to see some of your designs..


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Newcastle Australia. :sm01:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona. I hope you will post photos of your creations.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome from New Jersey US


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome from Connecticut!! It's lovely to have another man join our world-wide group!! I hope you enjoy yourself here!!

...gloria


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome & Happy New Year from northeastern Ohio!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to KP.. :sm09:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad to have you here. Looking forward to you sharing what you have knit up.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome from SE Michigan. Looking forward to seeing some of your designs.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome from soon-to-be ❄ Vermont!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see all you create! Welcome from Orange County. California.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome from Alabama. You will find inspiration here.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello, and welcome from north central New Jersey!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to KP Paul.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Paul, and welcome to KP from Tennessee ~ :sm02:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore USA


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome from Illinois


----------



## jcgardner (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome from Maine!
Will be looking for your patterns


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Paul VanDyck Jr. said:


> I love to knitting, crochet, and all types of arts and crafts. I love following patterns that work, And I also enjoy making my own patterns. One day I would love to have my own craft book out there Full of patterns that created.


Welcome to KP. I wish you lots of luck in your endeavor to eventually have your own craft book. Keep watching here for the many ideas, suggestions, and help along the way. If you love what you are doing, I believe you will be successful.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from Nashville.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome from New Jersey, Paul. You've found yourself a great place in KP.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Another welcome from Ohio!
Happy New Year and Go Bucks!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Hello and welcome from Texas!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut! :sm11:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida! Great to have you with us!

Hazel


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome Paul from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Welcome. I would love to see pictures of some of your designs.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Welcome. I would love to see pictures of some of your designs.


Me also!! :sm02:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome from Denver,Colorado...Queen City of the Plains


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to KP from central Florida. You're going to love it here on KP.


----------



## GwenC (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello from Oklahoma!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome, Paul, from snowy MA. Let us see some of your designs.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome Paul, from British Columbia. would love to see some of your work and patterns!


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome from Maryland. Would love to see some of your creations.


----------



## castonkid (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome Paul, this group is GREAT...with you..add er!!!!lolll


----------



## vivian36265 (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome from Alabama.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forums. Glad you've joined us.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome from Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to KP. We are so glad to have another creative crafter. We want pictures, pictures, pictures! MN


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Welcome Paul, from Cleveland, Ohio. We share the same last name. PM me if you would like to see if we are possible related.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi and welcome from the Netherlands


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi and welcome from New South Wales, Australia.????


----------



## Roussine (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP from Florida!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from Illinois!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello from Masschusetts would love to see some of your creation an your publication too????????????????????


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome from North Carolina. This forum is the greatest!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Maryland. Nice to more more men here in our little corner of Paradise!


----------



## JoAnn 2146 (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome from the snowbelt of NE Ohio.


----------



## BarbAL (Aug 8, 2016)

Paul VanDyck Jr. said:


> I love to knitting, crochet, and all types of arts and crafts. I love following patterns that work, And I also enjoy making my own patterns. One day I would love to have my own craft book out there Full of patterns that created.


Welcome Paul from hot and humid Melbourne Australia! Good luck with the craft book, I'm sure there are many of us on KP that wish you well with that ambition!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome from Central Florida.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pa


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Paul VanDyck Jr. said:


> I love to knitting, crochet, and all types of arts and crafts. I love following patterns that work, And I also enjoy making my own patterns. One day I would love to have my own craft book out there Full of patterns that created.


???????? Hello,welcome.


----------



## vivian36265 (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome from Alabama.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome from Langley BC


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon (Ory-gun).


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome, looking forward to seeing your creations


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to the neighborhood from Denver, Co.. Before you share patterns would it not be wise to trademark them, or whatever one needs to do.


----------



## cablesRfun (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello and Welcome from Oregon


----------



## knightsknits (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Paul and welcome from another male knitter and spinner here in the central desert of Australia
......Ray


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to you from Florida/Wisconsin


----------



## Shaunad826 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Paul! My paternal great grandmother's maiden name was VanDyck, Maybe we're distantly related? Anyway...Welcome!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Paul, welcome from Wisconsin. I'm sure you will enjoy the group and information available.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
Looking forward to your book. Hope you can create it soon. Good luck


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Paul,
Where are you?
I'd love to see what you are crocheting.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City.


----------



## vivian36265 (Dec 13, 2016)

Welcome from Alabama.


----------

